# Cynops Orientalis (fire belly newt) eggs YAY



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Just looked in the tank today and to my surpise, I found approx 10 eggs :gasp: I wasn't expecting this at all. One has already hatched. I will get some pictures up later today.

I'm very pleased


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Woohooo cool, congrats!


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet! Let us know how it goes...TheToad888 might like this, he loves fire bellied newts and is always telling me to get one!

:lol2:


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

The mum still looks very much gravid, however she hasn't laid anymore so far.


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Frosch828 said:


> Sweet! Let us know how it goes...TheToad888 might like this, he loves fire bellied newts and is always telling me to get one!
> 
> :lol2:


Yea I'll post pictures up as they progress. I think I over-counted, I only have about 5-6 eggs at present. I check the tank for more everyday.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. Wow. Nice newts... Nice eggs. Nice everything. Well done you... Will you be selling babies!?


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations. Good luck with the babies!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm about 4 times Ive tryed to get a pair of FBN, yet everytime I decid to go against it, I was thinking of getting a red backed seeing those two newts lieing there has made me want some FBN, Lol...

could you post pics of their setup PLEASE?


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Wow. Wow. Nice newts... Nice eggs. Nice everything. Well done you... Will you be selling babies!?


I'm undecided as of yet. It really depends on how many she lays. However I'll PM you if I decide to.




IanF94 said:


> Congratulations. Good luck with the babies!


Thanks Ian, I hope the tylos are eating well 




Joe1507 said:


> Hmm about 4 times Ive tryed to get a pair of FBN, yet everytime I decid to go against it, I was thinking of getting a red backed seeing those two newts lieing there has made me want some FBN, Lol...
> 
> could you post pics of their setup PLEASE?


Check over at the Amphibians Photos section of the forum for pictures of my setup, I added some last week. I'm sure to alter the tank soon enough, and I'll post more pictures.

Out of the few species i've owned, fbns are my favourite. They are truly beautiful little guys, and really flourish when aquatic. Plus the fact that they have a long life span is great also.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

revan said:


> Thanks Ian, I hope the tylos are eating well


 That they are, they're both funny little characters- growing fast too.


----------

